# Rockshox treaded air cap (bottomless token compatible)



## PaulSecteur (5 Jan 2020)

Hi,

just got some bottomless tokens to make my fork more progressive... only to find my top cap is missing the threads!

Anyone got one (32mm for aluminium) that they want to swap for beer


----------



## Yellow Saddle (5 Jan 2020)

Photo?


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jan 2020)

This on Ebay for 14 quid.
32mm
Ebay search rockshox air cap


----------

